# Bolts for starter



## mikeolsen609 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I bought one of these Dynamark Snowblowers at an auction and I found that there are some missing bolts that hold the electric starter to the motor. Anyone have an idea about replacements? Or even a good website that has parts for these old suckers.

Model Number: C2580000
Code: 2246
Serial: S001258324262


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF mikeolsen609

If it's a Tecumseh it's likely a 1/4" x 20 1/2" https://www.partstree.com/parts/tec...0-tecumseh-electric-starter/electric-starter/


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Minor differences depending on age, size of motor, etc. Give a little more info would be helpful to confirm what you have and need.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hardware store.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just make sure that they don't bottom out before they get tight so they don't break the mount.


----------



## mikeolsen609 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks Kiss. That’s exactly what I wanted to hear. I looked all over and I couldn’t find anything as far as size.


----------

